# Dont see much here about the Immortal Spirit



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Is it a good bike? I recently purchased an Immortal Spirit purely based on looks and PRICE. I wont say where after reading one of the threads here but Im sure you know where now. Anyone have any pros and cons regarding this bike? Id much prefer owners to a mag review etc though mags can give you a good idea but like car mags they can make you question their motives behind there picks in reviews. 

I have an 09 Moto IS and not sure if its any different from the other year IS's......More interested in frame strength as its my first CF bike and Im a big dude at 6'6" and about 255 lbs. More importantly I will be riding in NYC patheticly paved streets. I have the 62" frame. This is my first racing bike and Ive never riddin a bike this light EVER. It actually feels fragile to me but I know how strong CF is but the feeling is a bit unnerving if you know what I mean as Im used to steel and aluminum MTB bikes. Thanks all and I did do a search.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess the bike sucks and no one was dumb enough to buy one like me


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have the Immortal Ice, now sold out. Different components, exact same frame. I too am a natural-born hill climber at 5' 11'" and 220 pounds. Coming from a steel bike too. I have about a thousand miles on it. It is NOT FRAGILE. Have done plenty of all out sprints so far. The frame and I are doing fine. I would buy again.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Snakebitten said:


> Is it a good bike?


Hey Snake...yep, it is a good bike...I dont have the exact bike, but I have 2 BD bikes, and enjoy the heck out of both of them. Also have an Ibex and a Felt and the BD bikes hold up to them well. There are others who actually have the Immortal Spirit and hopefully they will chime in. Carbon should be ok with your frame...when I first got my road bike, I was worried about it as I was about 6'4" and about 230...now I am 205 and in much better shape...this kinda happens automatically when you ride constantly...and the funny thing is, it will happen no matter what emblem your bike has on it. Funny how a few people seem to get their kicks from knocking down BD bikes (people who most likely were mentally abused as children and are looking for payback...lol), but there are very few people who have owned them who didnt like them. Hang in there, keep ridin', and hopefully someone who owns a Spirit will answer you in a couple of days. Craig (Sonex305 is his screen name) I think either owns one or has owned one...you may want to send him a private message. Good luck and welcome to the forum...Chris


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I feel a little better about my purchase now. Wont worry about my percieved fragility of the frame now. Just waiting on my pedals and new seat then Im gonna hit the road HARD. Deffinately need to lose some pounds. Thanks again.

BTW I searched on the Ritchey WCS protocol wheels it came with and the reviews are not good. Seems these wheels are prone to spoke failure early and may not be able to take daily riding especially here on NYC streets. Any recommendations on upgrades or were the reviews a bit off?


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Snakebitten said:


> BTW I searched on the Ritchey WCS protocol wheels it came with and the reviews are not good. Seems these wheels are prone to spoke failure early and may not be able to take daily riding especially here on NYC streets. Any recommendations on upgrades or were the reviews a bit off?


I read those reviews and I think they are off. The content does not seem to make sense to me. That said, I think they, or any other low spoke, light weight wheel is not suitable for the combination of your weight and city streets. Maybe sell them and buy something a bit sturdier?


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have Ritchey on my bike and havent had an issue with them...however, at your weight you may need to upgrade to a higher spoke wheel...in the 32 range. The frame isnt usually the problem for clydesdale riders, it is the wheels that are more prone to cave under heavy weight. Perhaps someone else can chime in on this?


----------



## fiscalmd (Mar 13, 2008)

I have two 2008 Immortal Spirit steeds in the household, 56cm for me and a 53cm for my wife. These are our first road bikes. Bought both on the recommendation from a CAT1 racer and friend (who also uses the same bike). "Bottom line is that the engine wins races at most levels, not the label on the tool." So far we have had over 1100 miles on each in 3+ months. No negatives about the frame or forks, but a few things to look out for with the entire package.

1. Ritchey WCS Protocols rear had a hub spacer issue causing the chain to run on the rear dropout (in 53/12 combo). Mike from BD fixed this right away and forwarded the issue to Ritchey. It just sucked to have to send both rear wheels back for a week while be repaired by BD. Hopefully they corrected the issue on the 2009s.

2. FSA SLK-Light cranks w/ MegaEXO BB is suspect, at least for my riding style. It tends to creak when hammering on uphills only. There is no play in the crank, but after reading all the horror stories about the FSA cranks snapping, I am somewhat suspect if this was the first symptom.

3. Ritchey PRO carbon seatpost works, but it is a pain to set. Bolts are side-by-side and control tilt and fore/aft position. The legacy two-bolt on each side tends to chaff my shorts as well. 


The positives about the bike:
Really race quality bike. Very stiff frame, fork, stem, and handlebars. The lightness is very good as well. I believe it was around 16.8 lbs with Shimano R540 SPD-SL pedals. I have mine a bit under 17lbs with Look Keo Carbon, generic metal H20 holders and BB Neuro 6 installed.


To answer what you are asked:
The Ritchey wheel set is decent (besides the hub spacer issue noted above). They do flex a bit under my 160lbs when hammering. They are decently smooth and fine for downhill handling. I imagine anyone over 200lbs is really going to notice the flex in the WCS Protocols and probably bust them up rather quickly (much like any other lightweight set under <$600). I use them as my training set and use Williams System 30's for my weekend spins. There is a big difference in hub/bearing quality and efficiency. Also, the Ritcheys do weigh a bit more than what the Ritchey says they should weigh. 722.2 FR and 943.5 RR, both with rim tape.

I would buy this bike again for the price. My CAT1 friend just bought his second to replace one he cracked on a drainage ditch in a race (still rode it for another full year with a cracked stay ... the frame is strong).


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

This is what im talking about.:thumbsup: Thank you guys soooo much for your insight. I had a feeling my weight might have been an issue with these wheels. Im not fat just big boned So I gather that the amount of spokes determines the strength of the wheel overall? Ill look into a different set. Im digging the looks of the Soul 3.0 and the price. Hope they have the 30 spoke you mention. The crank issue fiscalmd mentioned worries me as Im hard on a bike. At least I used to be when I was much lighter. Again thank you all


----------

